# Does anyone have the dates of snowfall in northern NJ



## TheKing (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone from northern new jersey or eastern pa had the dates of the 5 plowable snow storms we had in December.

Thanks.


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

*NJ Dec Snow's*

Dec 3-4
Dec 5-6
Dec 9th
Dec 15-16
Dec 23rd Icing
Dec 31 Icing
You can goto www.accuweather.com and get the historical data.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

December of 2005?
I only remember 2 events. Where in Northern NJ are You?


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

The Dates I gave are for the events throughout the state. Not just NNJ.

JR
Lipinski Snow Services


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

Long Island NY Dates

Dec 4
Dec 5-6
Dec 9
Dec 15-16
Dec 31


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

snow in NJ, what is this snow stuff your talking about... this winter is a joke


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

Sell your seasonal contracts!!!! It's your insurance policy.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

JRDabs said:


> Sell your seasonal contracts!!!! It's your insurance policy.


Very hard to do lately JR, especially after a season like this one. It's almost like people don't want to even consider the chance that they can "lose" during a contract season.


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

I totally agree that it will be difficult to sell next year. The past 3 years were ideal years to sell the seasonal contracts as the snowfall averages were above average. Most budgets for snow and ice management were blown. It cycles, just like everything else. Also, never sell a 1 year seasonal. Terms should always be minimum of 3 years.

Pray for snow!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> Also, never sell a 1 year seasonal. Terms should always be minimum of 3 years.


Yes, I agree on that also. Which brings up another reason why they are hard to sell. A potential client doesn't really know the full potential of your outfit (other than what they have heard or have seen) and are most of the time Leary to sign for a long period. Also, what do you do in the case of a customer canceling before the end of the contract term?

I always try and sell a season first when on an estimate, and just continually get beat down. We have been finding lately that we can just about compete on a "per push" rate, as our prices are ALWAYS more... due to reasons that we all know. Any tips or pointers that you have encountered to selling more seasonal would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

No Doubt. The seasonal is the toughest to sell in our marketplace. When you are prospecting, try to get a feel for the customers accounting practices. If they are very budget concience, that is your opportunity to sell the seasonal. Not every customer is an ideal candidate for seasonal. If you have a difficult site, you may want to be very careful about bidding seasonal in that situation. Also remember when you have a seasonal contract, the customer will demeand a much higher level of service that if they were paying by the inch!!! Trust me on that one!  Make sure your proposal has that covered.


----------

